# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νεο μελος και αρχαριος

## babinosmin

καλησπερα στους λατρεις των φτερωτων μας φιλων και καλο πασχα σε ολους.
εχω 2 ζευγαρια καναρινια και στο ενα ζευγαρι μου εμφανιστηκε προβλημα.
παρακολουθώ ανελιπως το forum σας και βαση τον οσων διαβαζω,πραττω!
αυτη την φορα τα εχω βρει λιγο σκουρα και εχω χασει τον υπνο μου.
για να μην μακρυγωρω και σας κουραζω μερες που ειναι,θα σας πω
το προβλημα μου ωστε να με διαφωτισετε με τις γνωσεις σας και 
την εμπειρια σας!λοιπον...στο ενα μου ζευγαρακι το αρσενικο πριν 
μερες εβρεχε το κεφαλι του στην ποτιστρα και εξυνε το κεφαλι του 
στις πατηθρες και στα καγκελα.ωστοσο εκοψε και το κελαιδισμα παρα μονον 
οταν πετυχενε την θηλυκια και ηθελε να την βατεψει.ηταν πολυ δραστηριος 
και γενικα ευδιαθετος.εδω και 2 μέρες παρατηρώ οτι χανει πούπουλα γυρω
απο τα ματια και το ραμφος και κατα την διαρκεια τις μερας τον πετυχαινω
πανω στο κλαδακι φουσκωμενο και να ανοιγοκλεινει τα ματια του αργα
.επεισης βλεπω λιγο παραξενα τα ποδια του!
η θηλυκια ειναι σε χειροτερη κατασταση και σκέφτομαι να την σταματησω
επειδη κλωσσαει 9 μερες τωρα.θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω φωτο σημερα
και αυριο το απογευμα θα σας στειλω φωτο με την κοιλιτσες τους
και τα περιττωματα τους!στο δευτερο ζευγαρι δεν εχω καποιες υποψιες 
γιατι εξωτερικα δειχνουν μια χαρα απλα φοβαμαι μην κολλησουν κατι και
περιμενουν πουλακια σε 2-3 μερες!
τα πουλια βρισκονται σε εξωτικο χωρο,χωρις αμεση επαφη απο τον ηλιο
και μακρυα απο ρευματα αερα!ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## babinosmin

[URL=http://s347.photobucket.com/user/babinosmin/media/20190424_184436_zpsas5walnk.jpg.html

----------


## babinosmin

[URL=http://s347.photobucket.com/user/babinosmin/media/20190424_184117_zpsdzdn8xqm.jpg.html][IMG]https://oi347.photobucket

----------


## babinosmin

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## babinosmin

[IMG][URL=http://s347.photobucket.com/user/babinosmin/media/20190424_184137_zpsakkpmr6h.jpg.html]

----------


## babinosmin

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## babinosmin

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## babinosmin

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## babinosmin

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εμένα το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι η κίτρινη κανάρα . Έπεσαν τα πούπουλα της ή τσιμπήθηκε ; Σε κάθε περίπτωση τώρα δεν έχει ανάγκη για απομάκρυνση από την εκτροφή απλά εάν σου βγάλει πουλιά θέλει καλό φαγητό .

----------


## MacGyver

Μήπως την κίτρινη την κυνηγούσε αρκετά το αρσενικό για βατεμα και της έβγαλε τα πούπουλα? Με το καλό να σου έρθουν τα μικρά

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλημερα,στην τεταρτη φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη μετα απο "μπανιο που εκανε στην ποτηστρα?"

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## babinosmin

καλημερα.δεν πιστευω να την τσιμπησε ο αρσενικος αν και ηταν 
πολυ πυρωμενος και την βατευε συνεχεια!το μονο που με 
ανησυχει ειναι οτι 3 μερες τωρα εχει σταματησει να την ταιζει
ο αρσενικος και καθεται αρκετες φορες στο κλαδακι σαν ειναι
κουρασμενος!το απογευμα θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω και αλλες 
φωτο,αν και δεν το εχω και τοσο πολυ με το να τα πιανω!
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## babinosmin

δεν ειναι απο το μπανιο.τα εχανε σταδιακα μολις ξεκινησε 
να καθεται στην φωλια!εχει χασει και στον λαιμο πουπουλα
ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## IscarioTis

Στην μια φωτο δειχνει σαν κατι να εχει γυρω απο τα ματια του,αλλα στις επομενες ειναι μια χαρα,οποτε μπορει να ειχε ριξει νερο απο την ποτηστρα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## babinosmin

δυστυχως σημερα πετυχα και τον αλλον αρσενικο
να ξυνεται εντονα και να τριβει το κεφαλι του
στις πατηθρες.ο αλλος αρσενικος καθεται με το 
ενα ποδι μαζεμενο!υπαρχει περιπτωση να μιλαμε 
για ακαρεα η ψειρες;πληροφοριακα τον ιανουαριο
ειχα κανει αγωγη προληπτικα για ακαρεα και τον
ειχα κανει απολυμανση σε ολα τα κλουβια και στον
χωρο οπου θα εχω.τρελεαινομαι και μονο στην ιδεα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Τα ζευγαρια πως τα εχεις?
Καθετα ή οριζοντια?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## babinosmin

καθετα τα εχω.μολις τωρα τα κατεβασα για το
καθιερωμενο καθαρισμο και ειχαμε γεννητουρια!

----------


## babinosmin

καλη ανασταση σε ολους.λογο ενος προβληματος που προεκυψε
ελειπα απο το σπιτι(επεστρεφα μονο για να τακτοποιησω
τα μικρα μου) και με μεγαλη μου χαρα απεκτησα τους πρωτους 
μου 3 νεοσσους απο το ενα μου ζευγαρι και περιμενω 
εναν ακομα!στο αλλο ζευγαρι απομακρινα την φωλια για να μην
κλωσσαει κ ταλαιπωρείται χωρις λογο η καναρα!

----------

